# Subway's Ranch Dressing



## aces26high (Jul 20, 2009)

Does anyone have a recipe that tastes like the Subway's Ranch Dressing. I have tried quite a few store bought ranch dressings but none seem to compare to Subways. Thanks.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't know what the Subway Ranch dressing tastes like, because I've never had it, but here is a recipe I like to use...I always make my own ranch dressing. If you don't have buttermilk, add a few teaspoons of lemon juice to a milk and let it sit a few minutes....
Ranch Dressing I - All Recipes


----------



## aces26high (Jul 20, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks i will give a few of them a try.


----------

